

Show HN: While waiting for connecting flight, made this JS game - v33ra

TLDR; http://veerasundar.com/rock-paper-scissor-lizard-spoc/<p>Today I had to wait at Singapore Airport for my connecting flight to Chennai. So, used the time to make this little JavaScript game in ~3 hours.<p>Here's the source code: https://github.com/vraa/rpsls (of course, lot of cleaning to do :) )
======
danialtz
I guess there is a problem with math.random(), since every time I played I
either won or was a draw. A better seeding, maybe?

Sweet little game/code.

~~~
v33ra
while testing, I did see few bot wins.. but, yeah, the bot logic could be
optimized.

------
kaliblack
Nice work. The results were random enough.

I'd recommend removing the need to click the retry button to reset.

~~~
v33ra
I had to show the result of the game to the player before starting the next
game. so, added the retry button.

but I can add a count down timer (may be 3 seconds) after which the retry
button will be auto-clicked.

